# feedback please



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

any comments, ideas, feedback on this pairing?

Garcia Alanex

x

Vassco z Jirkova dvora


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

any feedback please? i need to put a deposit.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Czech border patrol on one side, Vom Fuchsgraben in the other. My working line has some of those kennels in common. Are you looking for a high drive working line dog?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

sire linebred on Grim z PS....

why do you have to put down deposit right away........hard sell??? that alone would make me back off....

Lee


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I don't know the female but I do know the male and I know of the breeder. What are you looking for? I will send you a PM.


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

wolfstraum said:


> sire linebred on Grim z PS....
> 
> why do you have to put down deposit right away........hard sell??? that alone would make me back off....
> 
> Lee


what does line bred means? is it good or bad?

no i want to put a deposit while i still have money. before i spend it on nonsense. 



LuvShepherds said:


> Czech border patrol on one side, Vom Fuchsgraben in the other. My working line has some of those kennels in common. Are you looking for a high drive working line dog?


looking for a working dog to do farm work. i have 2 acres of land and raising chickens and goats.
currently have a sable gsd with pedigree from porachnici straze, forgot which one, grim/xero or the other famous one.
that's why i was looking at this breeding because of 6yr old gsd from the straze line, perfect dog, listens, follows you around then stays beside you all the time, perfect dog for our needs.


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I don't know the female but I do know the male and I know of the breeder. What are you looking for? I will send you a PM.


thank you


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I can't give feed back, but this is a link to a good discussion and may offer insight and prehaps what to look for in the pedigree of a perspective pup intended for herding. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/102219-lines-herding.html


----------

